
Q CEO Tim Sweeney’s Hand Percent but Apple and Google’s App Stores Do Not - lladnar
https://daringfireball.net/2020/08/sweeney_hand_waving_game_consoles_app_stores
======
bradknowles
Actual title of the post is: “Epic CEO Tim Sweeney’s Hand-Waving Explanation
for How Game Consoles Deserve 30 Percent of Fortnite Revenue but Apple and
Google’s App Stores Do Not”.

